# YouTube Shop



## Troutsqueezer (Jan 15, 2010)

Somebody posted this video of his shop on YouTube. You might find it interesting to watch but you will be jealous. I don't know how he can keep it so clean. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65y7G_sstno&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PhillyVa (Jan 15, 2010)

Ahhh I think you have to much stuff...you can send me what ever you like....just kidding. :big: :big: :big:

 :bow: Awesome :bow:

Great history too Thm:

Regards

Philly


----------



## Noitoen (Jan 15, 2010)

Very nice showroom, too clean to be a shop. What is the use of all those machines when they don't work? ;D


----------



## Artie (Jan 15, 2010)

I can describe this vid with two 'ives'.......

ImpressiIVE........


ObsessIVE.........

 :bow:


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jan 15, 2010)

But.....there's no windows! I like windows. My shop has windows.... :big:


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful shop and who wouldn't want one if they had the money and time. The time is relative to all the machines he restored. If you're restoring you aren't building. Several questions come to mind, why is it so clean, I mean totally clean, I mean obsessively clean, I mean there's not one chip or spec of dust anywhere? The second is how do you operate wood tools in a metal environment without a central vac system? And how do you move lumber and pieces around in there without banging into one or another machine? I'd certainly like to meet the fellow and see what he's about. 
gbritnell


----------



## lathe nut (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice, that is a lot nice machines in a nice shop, you can spend some quality time in there, I would not want to show my shop in comparison to you, I am Glad for you, that is wonderful, thanks for the tour, Lathe Nut


----------



## Bernd (Jan 17, 2010)

George,

Got admit though it is a nice shop. Come to think of it I didn't see any indication of projects any were.

Could his hobby be "Shop Building"? Rof}

Bernd


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, maybe he has an equally impressive project display room just off-camera.

He does say that he's worked ON the shop for 37 years, not IN it.

Eh, I'm just jealous. ;D I'd like to have some of that equipment.


----------



## polepenhollow (Jan 24, 2010)

It seems like he is a tool collector.
That's fine. 
Collectors are an essential part of the mix.
They save and restore and keep things from hitting the scrapper.
Support him highly; He's a tool lover.
It's an accumulation and it gives him pleasure.
Yes, a shop must have windows. Perhaps this is a basement, no rust, you can't get always get what you want.
All the machines and tooling and accessories, we only own all this stuff temporarily anyway.
KL


----------



## d.bick (Jan 24, 2010)

I class myself as a model engineer but over the last year I have been restoring a Bridgeport milling machine. I bought this mill as a in good working condition from ebay but when received I could not live with the play in both the slides and the screws and set about restoring it to its former glory. So I can understand the fulfilment in bringing back a machine from the dead.


----------

